# "Threshold" to be Called Windows 9, Ship in April 2015



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft tries to put Windows 8 in the rear-view mirror
Paul Thurrott - Jan. 11, 2014


> ...
> In some ways, the most interesting thing about Threshold is how it recasts Windows 8 as the next Vista. It's an acknowledgment that what came before didn't work, and didn't resonate with customers. And though Microsoft will always be able to claim that Windows 9 wouldn't have been possible without the important foundational work they had done first with Windows 8—just as was the case with Windows 7 and Windows Vista—*there's no way to sugarcoat this. Windows 8 has set back Microsoft, and Windows, by years, and possibly for good.*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would agree


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for 9 before next buy or build. My sister bit the Apple (ugh).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

GZ say's it is a good os when you get past the tiles much like win 7. I just don't care to mess around so much to get to my desktop.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sinofsky's KGB-style secrecy in Windows 8.x can be infuriating.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think they over complicated everything it can be convoluted trying to get to simple things ie device manager


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep; non-intuitive on top of being hidden. Frustrating ... for many.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

in short to much faffing about


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I've noticed that alternate OS'es that Microsoft release are successful. I was kind of sure Windows 8 would go down the drain, Windows 9 might make it.

Windows 98 - Nice
Windows 2000 - Nothing much
Windows XP - Changed the face of computing
Windows Vista - Flop
Windows 7 - Huge Hit
Windows 8 - Not so a hit
Windows 9 -


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That about sums it up


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Babbzzz said:


> I've noticed that alternate OS'es that Microsoft release are successful. I was kind of sure Windows 8 would go down the drain, Windows 9 might make it.
> 
> Windows 98 - Nice
> Windows 2000 - Nothing much
> ...


I'd substitute Windows ME for 2000 on the list. After 98SE, ME was really a disappointment. On the other hand, 2000 based on the NT platform was a good business system.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

joeten said:


> GZ say's it is a good os when you get past the tiles much like win 7. I just don't care to mess around so much to get to my desktop.


My new laptop has Windows 8, and with the addition of Classic Shell, I have come to enjoy it.

There are a few things that bother me but not much.

Also the fact that it syncs settings with my Windows 8 tablet as well is very nice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah SF said classic shell works well it just annoys me that you have to do it there should have been a option to select your preferred mode of operation


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I always believe winme and vista were throwaway operating systems. they were used to prepare the way for the next released. both operating systems required a bit more powerful computers that were not on the market. once the manufacturers started mass producing the required computers the next os was ready and had a smoother released.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Consumers used to buy Windows PCs because, at the time, it was pretty much the only option. Now though, they're not necessarily looking for a device running Windows, they simply want something that will help them do what they want to do.

PC makers have taken notice too. Kicking off the International CES (Consumer Electronics Show) this year, the top two PC makers -- Lenovo and Hewlett Packard -- launched all-in-one systems powered by _*Android*_. 

Android is now familiar, (tablets and smartphones), it has a thriving app ecosystem, and, it's free.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Consumers used to buy Windows PCs because, at the time, it was pretty much the only option. Now though, they're not necessarily looking for a device running Windows, they simply want something that will help them do what they want to do.
> 
> PC makers have taken notice too. Kicking off the International CES (Consumer Electronics Show) this year, the top two PC makers -- Lenovo and Hewlett Packard -- launched all-in-one systems powered by _*Android*_.
> 
> Android is now familiar, (tablets and smartphones), it has a thriving app ecosystem, and, it's free.


at one time, windows was not the only option. there was several good ones. from dos to os/2 and even one called Gem. the biggie that made windows number one was because it was so easy to use when it first came out. You did not have to learn dos commands, just click on the picture and you did what you wanted to do. anyone could use it. The problem now is, microsoft has forgotten that and has made an operating system that is hard to use - it is not as easy to click on the picture anymore because if you need to do any setting changes, you have to guess which corner of the screen to click on and go through other nonsense to make necessary changes.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, Sinofsky's KGB-style secrecy can be maddening.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My Vista Ultimate PC has been great for me, I think it about 4½ years old. It is my second PC with it.

Win 7 seems OK, it is on laptop. No real time with Win 8 except abut 20 minutes.

BG


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Windows 2000 was an OS that often doesn't get the recognition it deserves. It was far superior to any desktop OS that came before it and the server versions introduced Active Directory. It is only because it was so quickly replaced by XP that it is now largely forgotten.

Vista isn't nearly as bad as is often claimed. It got a bad rap from the beginning when sold by OEMs on hardware that didn't really meet it's requirements.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gettin' lost here.......I'm using 'Mojave'....:rofl:

Where is this 'Threshold' gonna bring me??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SABL said:


> Gettin' lost here.......I'm using 'Mojave'....:rofl:
> 
> Where is this 'Threshold' gonna bring me??


This should help: Windows Threshold, the Next Version of Windows is Coming in 2015


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"*Threshold*" to be Called *Windows 9*, Ship in April 2015
Microsoft tries to put *Windows 8* in the rear-view mirror
Paul Thurrott - Jan. 11, 2014


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

sobeit said:


> at one time, windows was not the only option. there was several good ones. from dos to os/2 and even one called Gem. the biggie that made windows number one was because it was so easy to use when it first came out. You did not have to learn dos commands, just click on the picture and you did what you wanted to do. anyone could use it. The problem now is, Microsoft has forgotten that and has made an operating system that is hard to use - it is not as easy to click on the picture anymore because if you need to do any setting changes, you have to guess which corner of the screen to click on and go through other nonsense to make necessary changes.



I had a look at Windows 8 on a friends laptop. I was trying to find control panel, command prompt, and other things. I said to myself why did Microsoft have to make it so hard to find these things. What about us computer (Windows) troubleshooters whom dig deep into the Windows OS to diagnose problems? I guess Microsoft forgotten about us or just did not care that some of us try to do this for a living. I also wonder why they make new Windows OS's so fast in quick secession (Windows 7 has only been around since 2009) . What was wrong with Windows 7? Look how long XP has been running. It was the longest running OS and most widely used OS for home and business use Microsoft ever had. There is nothing wrong with Windows 7. Windows 8 should only be put on tablets and Windows Phones leaving Windows 7 for laptops (mouse and keyboard) and Desktops.


----------



## Subaru Swift (Dec 17, 2004)

8.1 pro is not that bad but I still use w7 ult because the overall feel of it is a bit smoother me thinks.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried the Windows 8.1 preview with Classic Start Menu installed and it wasn't bad. But I don't think I would want to use it any other way.

Vista was released about 5 years after XP. That was unusually long. The 3 years between Windows 7 and Windows 8 was more typical.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

What I would like to know is what exactly is everyone problem with windows 8 and 8.1? Sure they didn't release it with a start menu that everyone is use to but really that is no big deal. For anyone that really misses the start menu that much just get the classic shell. I can tell you that when I installed it I thought I had windows 7 again when I looked at the start menu. But really there is no real need for it all you would have to do is right click the start button and you will find most everything that you would be looking for. Of course I am on 8.1 and I think they added a few more things to it. I think I am going to start a thread to ask the big question on why everyone doesn't like windows 8 that much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I stated I don't like the tile interface at all, and would prefer they gave the option to choose which you used the regular or tiled then there is the changes made to accessing things like device manager,the bios etc


----------

